# Fur Sale prices from Jay's



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

This was a better sale then I thought it would be overall. A little slow in the beginning but in all nice and steady. Remember Ravenna on Jan 2nd, numbers are over forty get your number today. 

Jon
.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Wow $0.50 more to let someone else scrape your ****!?!? I was surprised to see that many **** after everything that's been said about the prices of fur.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

200 **** on this sale is unheard of. Normally would be more like 2000.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

What is greased?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Skinned, not fleshed and dried.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

So case skinned turned back fur side out and frozen?

Im new to this and learning. I got traps but trying to learn before setting them out.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Hookineyezz said:


> So case skinned turned back fur side out and frozen?
> 
> Im new to this and learning. I got traps but trying to learn before setting them out.


YEP


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Do green ***** need to be thawed for the sale or can they be frozen flat?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Crawfish said:


> Do green ***** need to be thawed for the sale or can they be frozen flat?


Can be frozen flat.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Ya I haven't set one **** trap. I've got guys wanting me to get them off their property too...just not worth it to me this year. We will see what prices do next year.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Hookineyezz said:


> So case skinned turned back fur side out and frozen?


Any recommended tutorial on how to do complete this in a manner that buyers prefer? I've never done it before so might as well learn the right way. I don't think I'd flesh and dry as the difference in average price paid doesn't seem like it'd be worth the extra effort.


----------



## Schwim (Oct 16, 2008)

Check this out for a tutorial.
Skinning starts at about 100 minutes.


----------

